
A Tool That Would Be Rather Nice To Have - monksy
http://theexceptioncatcher.com/blog/2012/05/a-tool-that-would-be-rather-nice-to-have/#.T6BBEnEn8Ts.hackernews
======
nextstep
Maybe this hypothetical tool could tell you if your code will halt on all
inputs, too. That would be really helpful.

~~~
monksy
I must apologize on the lack of content ... however thats kinda what I was
thinking... I just didn't know how to express that in words. This would be
more for maybe encouraging random inputs [within the bounds of the parameter
as well].

~~~
pavel_lishin
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem>

~~~
monksy
I don't believe that it could address EVERYTHING, but at least suggest a
sample of relevant tests.

